
Ask HN: MacBook Alternative for Developers? - amrrs
For a developer with a wish for good design MacBook used to be a good laptop but this keyboard and the noisy keys have made it not a preferred choice anymore. So would love to hear any other alternatives
======
idatum
Surface Laptop with WSL and Ubuntu 18.04 (or pick your favorite distro)
enabled. Run VSCode using WSL-Remote extension. You edit/build/run on the
Linux subsystem seamlessly from a VSCode Windows process -- seamless
integration. It's a thing of beauty.

